# Few pics from GRP



## Faithkat (1 August 2012)

Back home for a couple of days after 5 days straight of GamesMaker shifts and I'm knackered!!
A few "behind the scenes" pics (some from my phone as my camera decided to run out of battery at a crucual moment ):
Tina & Miners Frolic






WFP failing his BHS Stage 1 lungeing test (boots, gloves and hat?????)with Lionheart!!!






The legend that is Mark Todd  











High Kingdom & Opposition Buzz coming back from medal ceremony (team had gone to press conference)


----------



## stencilface (1 August 2012)

Some great pics, lovely to see the behind the scenes stuff, I bet you had a great time


----------



## Faithkat (1 August 2012)

It is lovely being able to get near the stables!!!  Back to "work" on Friday and working until the end of the Modern Pentathlon so hopefully will be able to get pics of SJ-ers and Dressage too . . . . .


----------



## stencilface (1 August 2012)

Thats fab, I am so jealous I wasn't on the ball with volunteering!  Hope those pentathlon horses get treated like kings after what they have to put up with


----------

